# BBA or something nicer



## greenink (1 Jan 2014)

This starting to get all over my nice new lilleopsis bras. carpet. Any ideas whether it's the dreaded BBA or something else?



Have now got a cover for my big tank, so if it's BBA am pretty certain I'm going for a Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## NatureBoy (1 Jan 2014)

yep this looks like it alright, when it grows on plant leaves it can indicate that the plant is weak...nutrient deficient, so check from co2 down through the ferts. I've just bought some of the crossocheilus langeis myself after reading what others have said about the little charmers


----------



## Aron_Dip (1 Jan 2014)

Hi,

Hard to tell but looks more like stag horn than bba. 

Take a look here for lots of help on algae problems  James' Planted Tank - Algae Guide

Cheers


----------



## greenink (1 Jan 2014)

NatureBoy said:


> I've just bought some of the crossocheilus langeis myself after reading what others have said about the little charmers



Are they getting on it?


----------



## NatureBoy (1 Jan 2014)

greenink said:


> Are they getting on it?


 
well they were quite partial to the pellets at the lfs so I'm being a bit Ray Mears and forcing them to get back to nature, they're just swimming about trying to figure stuff out at the moment...


----------



## greenink (1 Jan 2014)

Aron_Dip said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hard to tell but looks more like stag horn than bba.



Having real trouble distinguishing the two! Think have been feeding a bit more so will cut back on that in case is early stag horn.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (1 Jan 2014)

Yeah looks like staghorn rather than BBA at this point, but you will be able to tell for sure in a few days as the army advances


----------



## Aron_Dip (1 Jan 2014)

greenink said:


> Having real trouble distinguishing the two! Think have been feeding a bit more so will cut back on that in case is early stag horn.


It looks too twiggy to be bba.. If you zoom in on the pic you can make out some branching witch is a tell tail sign of stag horn.. Also when you take bba out of the water I noticed it looks fluffy or blob like if that makes sense lol


----------

